# Force BB30 crankset without Wave Washer Wheel Mfg Pressfit30 BB okay?



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay, here is my situation.
I've got a Niner RLT that I installed a Wheels Mfg. pressfit30 bottom bracket into.
When I installed the Sram Force cranks, they would not spin freely if I used the wave washer. In fact the washer was completely compressed when I torqued down the crankarm fixing bolt.
When I removed the wave washer the crank spun freely.
So is it okay to not use the wave washer? 

I have been getting some creaking lately from the BB. Going to pull the BB out and put in some Loctite 609 this weekend between cups and frame.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

onrhodes said:


> Okay, here is my situation.
> I've got a Niner RLT that I installed a Wheels Mfg. pressfit30 bottom bracket into.
> When I installed the Sram Force cranks, they would not spin freely if I used the wave washer. In fact the washer was completely compressed when I torqued down the crankarm fixing bolt.
> When I removed the wave washer the crank spun freely.
> ...


I had the same bb on one of my bikes with a red crankset and had the same issue. Took out the wavy washer and torqued down the fixing bolt, checked to make sure there was no lateral play and all was good. By the way, I used grease between the cups and shell and had no creaking.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't use the wavy washer either. I did slather grease on the crank shaft where it rests on the bearings.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Just built an RLT 9 for myself a week ago, it's a FUN ride. Definitely do the loctite method, mine is silent with the 609 compound. I'd recommend using the loctite primer too, do it by the book and it'll be trouble free.


----------

